# Buddys screaming, need advice!



## Ezzie

Buddy has this high pitched squeal when he hears birds outside or if i leave the room (flock calling?). It is constant on and off throughout the day and its hard to get him to stop.

Even when he is right next to my ear he will scream and im more or less out of ways to make him stop.

I have tried:
- putting him away for "quiet time" and covering him up
- rewarding the times he is quiet with cuddles and scratches
- ignoring the screaming
- screaming back when it gets on my nerves
- Pointing at him and saying "NO" loudly then ignoring him

What might be other ways to get him to stop this annoying habit :wacko:


----------



## Hemlock

When Rio does this when she's on our shoulder, we blow a firm puff of breath at her and tell her "hush" in a very firm voice. Works fairly well for us - most of the time. Sometimes she gets going, though, and it's impossible to stop so we simply put her back in her cage.


----------



## Jynxstorm

Hemlock said:


> When Rio does this when she's on our shoulder, we blow a firm puff of breath at her and tell her "hush" in a very firm voice. Works fairly well for us - most of the time. Sometimes she gets going, though, and it's impossible to stop so we simply put her back in her cage.


 
Pumpkin gets that way when he's in his cage I keep trying to do a loud SHHHH. doesn't work I even snap and point at him usually that works but if I move my finger away he'll start up agian then agian alot of birds do the yelling.


----------



## tielmom

One of my tiels do this too and yes sometimes on my shoulder...it is so loud that my ear starts ringing sometimes...not much you can do...I just ignore it...when he does this I normally change my location, you know walk into another room, try that it works sometimes.


----------



## RentalWhisper

Neb only really goes into a massive flock call if the curtains are open. to shut him upi just shut the curtains! he can go all day without making a peep with the curtains shut


----------



## Ezzie

Thanks for your replies guys, i will definately try some of your suggestions and post back to see if they work!


----------



## tielmom

How old is Neb and how long have you had him? I am asking that question, because they ARE usually quiet the first couple of weeks, that all changes once they get comfortable and form a bond with you...you leave the room or the house and they scream for you to come back...That is flock calling and it is really cute, but can quickly get on your nerves at the same time


----------



## Siobhan

Freddie does this when he wants attention, and usually going over to his cage and talking to him or taking him out for a little snuggle works to hush him. Usually. LOL


----------



## dianaxgalvez

I have Charlie who's a pretty screamer . : P 
I don't think he realizes the difference between screaming and whistling, because once he starts screaming, looking for my attention; he stares directly at me and waits for an answer, so I answer with a whistle and he screams back, and I continue to whistle and we go back and forth until he starts whistling to me instead of screaming. It usually takes about 4 tries before he whistles back, and then he continues to whistle to the whole flock and every toy in the cage : p its much tolerable than screaming ! 

Try whistling to him when he's screaming to make him understand that the pitch of vocals he has to use is different. That's how I did with Charlie... 
I don't tell them hush because I believe that its almost like their screaming, I think they believe that you're trying to imitate them, but when you whistle and the sound is prettier than the one they just made, it makes them imitate you. 

Sometimes when they don't stop squawking I clap once and they know they have to stop : p 

Good luck !


----------

